# OIS Montgomery County Sheriff's deputy shot and killed a man.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Click the link below to see the cell phone video shot by a passerby. I tried to embed, upload it ect with no luck and this is the only link I could find

https://videos.files.wordpress.com/aJxyFKhG/video-output-4774c240-e8b0-4ea4-9c8e-227c68a5ef13_hd.mp4

after a little more searching, full video.
Montgomery Maryland Sheriff's Deputy Fatally Shoots Man Who Attacked Him With A Stick & Caused 2 Car Accidents! - WorldstarHipHop






Sheriff's deputy shoots, kills man in Montgomery County | wusa9.com
MONTGOMERY COUNTY, Md. - A Montgomery County Sheriff's deputy shot and killed a man Saturday morning.

The man struck the deputy with a large piece of wood in the area of Olney Laytonsville Road and Fieldcrest Road in Montgomery County, authorities said in a joint press conference.

The incident happened around 8 a.m. Saturday. Montgomery County police received several 911 calls Saturday morning of a man driving erratically in the area. Police Chief Marcus Jones said two cars were struck by the driver before the deputy arrived on the scene.

When the deputy arrived, he saw the man approaching two people with a large wooden stick, according to Sheriff Darren Popkin. When the deputy intervened, the deputy and the man began fighting, and the man struck the deputy at least once with the piece of wood.

The deputy attempted to deploy his Taser, according to Popkin. When he wasn't successful, the deputy shot the man, the sheriff said.
The man was pronounced dead at the scene, and the deputy was taken to a local hospital for treatment. He's expected to be OK. Sheriff Popkin said he's expected to be released from the hospital Saturday.

The sheriff's deputy has not yet been identified by the sheriff's office, nor has the man who was shot. It's not clear yet what was causing the man to act erratically.

Montgomery County Police are handling the investigation. Sheriff Popkin said the deputy was wearing a body camera, but did not say whether it was recording at the time of the incident.

The deputy will be placed on administrative leave once he's released from the hospital while the investigation continues.

Additional details were not immediately available Saturday.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Well that was weird.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Zombies are real!


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hate to MMQB but...at that range, after the first two shots didn't drop him, he should have taken a head shot.

The guy recording and shouting "Shoot his ass!" Must have seen some crazy shit in his life, because he didn't even sound scared or all that surprised by the incident.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

PG1911 said:


> Hate to MMQB but...at that range, after the first two shots didn't drop him, he should have taken a head shot.
> 
> The guy recording and shouting "Shoot his ass!" Must have seen some crazy shit in his life, because he didn't even sound scared or all that surprised by the incident.


Sounded like he just enjoyed seeing a white dude getting shot IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

USAF286 said:


> Sounded like he just enjoyed seeing a white dude getting shot IMO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see him being very upset if the officer shot an aggressive armed man not suffering from melanin deficiency.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

USAF286 said:


> Sounded like he just enjoyed seeing a white dude getting shot IMO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's also a strong possibility...dare I say a probability. 
The deputy is actually lucky that it was a melanin deficient guy. Montgomery County, MD is left of the Khmer Rouge. It's a good shoot and he'll be rightfully cleared, because they'll want it out of the news as it doesn't fit the narrative that cops ONLY shoot black people.


----------

